# Fybogel bulking agent - help needed!



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hi everyone, For the past 4 months I have been taking fybogel sachets mixed with water twice a day to bulk my stools up as i was having a lot of D. it did the trick, but the specialist has advised me to stop the fybogel as it may me adding to the constant tummy pain i get all day every day. has anyone else stopped it because it gave them pain? i stopped a wk ago but so far, no change in the pain. any info you have on this would be REALLY appreciated!!Thanks. Vicky xox


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

If taking plain fybogel try switching to fybogel-mebeverine which is for abdominal pain.Make sure you take plenty of water and warm peppermint tea which helps me.If your pains continue after coming off fybogelinsist on a medical check up.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

how long should i wait after stopping the fybogel to insist on more tests?


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

I would wait until your bowel movements have gone back to pre-fybogel, if you then still get just asmuch pain inform your doctor.All my blood and stool tests came back o.k. but Ido not suffer from tummy pains that often.A specialist told me to introduce any fiber intomy diet slowly to get my body use to it.Fybogel contains citric acid/sweeteners/colouring/these might be affecting you.I stopped taking fybogel because of the citric acid.Trying taking psyllium husk powder as a bulkingfiber introduce it into your diet slowly.good luck.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hi there thanks a lot for your msg. I was just wondring how long all that fybogel would take to come out of my system. i havent replaced it with any more fibre supplements.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

When I stopped taking fybogel it was never in mysystem because it just passed through without stopping so I cannot say exactly how long. I only kept taking it because my doctor insistedit would work but it never did it just made mego to the toilet even more.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 10, 2003)

sorry forgot to say I would think 2 weeks shouldbe long enough.


----------

